# Snapping turtle recipes



## xtommygunx (Jun 25, 2012)

Looking for snapping turtle recipes


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Mmmmm ... only way I've had snapping turtle is in stews. I don't remember if that was because there were so many of us (12) home that weekend that we finally got that big sucker (27" across) or if it was because the meat is tough though. Sorry I'm not more help


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

xtommygunx said:


> Looking for snapping turtle recipes


Only had turtle once. My dear departed old aunty's recipe and it was absolutely deeelicious. Unfortunately I did not get her recipe though it was akin to a pulled pork dish.

This is an interesting site with some pretty interesting recipes including turtle.

http://www.justgamerecipes.com/inxtur.html


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

We split the stomach open, empty all the stuff, turn them over on their back and cook them over the campfire, the shell being the pan.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Clean the turtle and remove the meat from the shell, don't forget to remove the back strap, you'll need a pair of side cutters to cut the ribs and then peel the meat away. Also remove any fat because it has an off flavor. Place the meat in a pot of salted boiling water and par boil until tender, but not falling apart. Remove the meat when tender, let it cool and then batter the meat with a batter of your choice, I like Golden Dipped, and fry as you would fish.

To clean a turtle, put one foot on his upper shell to hold him down. The turtle should be facing in the same direction as you are, using a rubber mallet, hit the turtle directly on the nose, this will stun the turtle. Then grab the turtle's jaw with a pair of pliers, pull his head out and remove it with a sharp knife or hatchet. Put the turtle in a bucket head down until it bleeds out for about an hour. using a sharp knife remove the claws by cutting through the knuckles, them using your knife point, probe around where the bottom and top shells connect, you will find a soft spot which your knife will cut through on both sides. "Skin" the bottom shell away and discard. Remove the entrails and then remove the skin from the legs and neck. Remove the skinned legs and neck at the joint closest to the shell and the remove the back strap per instructions above. you may also find eggs and these may also be saved and eaten the same way you would eat boiled eggs, but most people are a little squeamish about this. Enjoy


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I've only had it once.
It was the nastiest thing I've ever eaten and I've eaten fricassee of rat.
My call, use the turtle to bait fish.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Ya know... I've been curious about this for a long time ever since I saw someone eat one on either Man vs Wild, or Survivorman. Not sure which. I'd definitely love to give it a try. 

On another note... I did a quick search, but didn't find anything. Do you need a license to catch and kill a snapping turtle? (I'm in NC.. so if anyone knows, please let know)


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

d_saum said:


> Ya know... I've been curious about this for a long time ever since I saw someone eat one on either Man vs Wild, or Survivorman. Not sure which. I'd definitely love to give it a try.
> 
> On another note... I did a quick search, but didn't find anything. Do you need a license to catch and kill a snapping turtle? (I'm in NC.. so if anyone knows, please let know)


I don't know if you need a license or not. Call your DNR.
You should try it. I suppose if it's made wrong, it could taste bad. I've never had bad turtle. 
Great instructions above by Camo!

When I catch a turtle, if it hasn't swallowed a hook, I put in in a barrel with clean water (just to the top of his shell) change the water every three days for 2 weeks to let him clean himself out.

The only way I've ever made it, is fried. I've never done the boiling ahead of time. I'm gonna try it though! A lot of people around here fry it then put it in an electric roaster and kind of steam it with onions. I don't think its as good that way.

It's an interesting meat. The neck tastes like one kind of meat, the tenderloin tastes similar to lobster, the front legs taste different than the back legs. 
Oh one other thing. We were never allowed to catch any before the 4 th of July. Were always told that they lay their eggs by the 4'th. So we had to let them reproduce before harvesting.

I have 4 to clean soon. Maybe I'll try to take pics of the butchering and post them.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

*license*



d_saum said:


> Ya know... I've been curious about this for a long time ever since I saw someone eat one on either Man vs Wild, or Survivorman. Not sure which. I'd definitely love to give it a try.
> 
> On another note... I did a quick search, but didn't find anything. Do you need a license to catch and kill a snapping turtle? (I'm in NC.. so if anyone knows, please let know)


Yes you will need a fishing license and there may be possession limits. At least that's the case in the states that I have been in. you can always check on line at your states DNR.


----------

